# Ice Sheds/Tents/Shanties



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I was thinking about purchasing a 4 man Frabill Ice Tent - it weighs about 100 lbs, but has the hard bottom. On the snow/ice, are they that bad to drag? I don't have a 4 wheeler/snowmobile, so Just wondering if anyone has some opinions.

Thanks,


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

IMO it depends on the sled design if it digs in or rides over the snow. I went with a Eskimo shack where everything is attached a "tub" type sled. It isn't hard to drag if the snow is packed down... if there is a lot of powder any of these types of sleds are hard to drag. Get a cheap sled, you can pick up something functional for under $200.

To bad you need a 4 man shack ... I have a 2 man Deluxe Eskimo I need to sell.


-DallanC


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am looking to buy a 2 man ice tent, how much?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

JAT83 said:


> I am looking to buy a 2 man ice tent, how much?


PM sent.

-DallanC


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

gitterdone81 said:


> I was thinking about purchasing a 4 man Frabill Ice Tent - it weighs about 100 lbs, but has the hard bottom. On the snow/ice, are they that bad to drag? I don't have a 4 wheeler/snowmobile, so Just wondering if anyone has some opinions.
> 
> Thanks,


It getting to and from the Ice is the hard part. Most places have some good hills to and from the ice that kills me off. Pulling a sled off causey about gives me heart failer .It's not the tents or sleds that makes it hard it's all the other stuff you bring along.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It depends on where I ice fish, what I take.
At places like Causey, I will pack light and not take a tent.
A sled with the basics is all I take.
If the weather is bad enough for a tent, I'll go to a place that getting it one the ice is easier.
I have snowshoes for deep snow and they have become a must for me.
If you are using a 100 pound tent for your general use, get a snowmobile, or a few friends to pull it for you. [they won't be friends after the trip though]

I now have an Eskimo Quick FishIII which fits in my sled, when needed.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want to go in luxery, last year I took my first-up sunshade canopy. I have a wall kit I then attached. Big enough for the whole family in there. Plenty of room, and plenty warm. You can get the first-up shades for around $100, and the wall kit from Walmart for $35. A cheap plastic sled and some bungees to get it from the car to the ice and you're all set to go.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I have found that a super long rope is the best friend I can have getting up the steep hills out of most Ice fishing lakes. I carry 200 ft and a climbing pulley. I can set up a 100 ft pull at a 2/1 ratio that way.

I either climb up 200' and plant my butt then hand over hand it, or I can set up the pulley for a 100 ft pull if it is really steep.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

If you dont have something to pull it with I would get a lighter tent with no floor and just invest into a good pair of slush proof boots. It can be miserable trying to pull that much weight plus your drill and other gear across the ice, and you'll end up fishing at the closest spot to the truck instead of where you want to go. Check these eskimos out, I have the 6 man one and its lite enough to carry I bet the 3 man is way easy. http://setthehook.com/icefishing/shelte ... kfish2.htm


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

stupiddog said:


> If you dont have something to pull it with I would get a lighter tent with no floor and just invest into a good pair of slush proof boots. It can be miserable trying to pull that much weight plus your drill and other gear across the ice, and you'll end up fishing at the closest spot to the truck instead of where you want to go. Check these eskimos out, I have the 6 man one and its lite enough to carry I bet the 3 man is way easy. http://setthehook.com/icefishing/shelte ... kfish2.htm


Good advice. Any additional weight you have to pack ice fishing is miserable. Especially if the snow isn't packed or the slushmonster gets ya.


----------

